# iPhone Won't Dowload Apps- Old or New



## khunting (Mar 8, 2016)

My iPhone will not download any apps, old or new. I have tried restarting it, and holding down the lock button and home button until the apple logo appeared. Neither worked. I tried signing in and out of my apple account. I tried a few other things as well, but as soon as I hit the download button, it briefly flashes the loading sign, then goes back to download.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Several times I've had a similar problem with Updates to Apps. When I try again hours later or the next day they download and install smoothly. Makes me think that there was a problem with the server or network, not my phone. With luck maybe your downloads will also work later.


----------



## khunting (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you, but this has been happening for 4 weeks now.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you trying to download them from a wireless or data connection?


----------



## khunting (Mar 8, 2016)

I have tried using both wifi and the data from my phone plan, neither have worked.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you have the latest iOS?


----------



## khunting (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, this problem started about when I updated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you currently on iOS 9.2.1?


----------



## khunting (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, I am.


----------

